# If A Rock Could Talk



## Chet (Feb 18, 2022)

What would these have to say? When, where and how were they formed? Were they carried down from the north by the glacier? My uneducated guess is that they recorded seasonal change on a lake bed which solidified to become rock. Any experts out there?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 18, 2022)

Not carried by a glacier because they were rounded, which indicates a river, not a glacier.
The striations tell that long ago they were made from particles that were deposited by a river in still water such as a lake bed or on the continental shelf. As more and more sediment was deposited above them they were consolidated into rock by the pressure, only to be later uplifted above sea level to repeat the process of erosion, deposition and consolidation.

Your uneducated guess is a good one. Seasonal changes do affect the sediment in the river. Also during settling larger and denser grains settle faster (sand grains settle faster than clay) which can result in sorting into different coloured layers.

Good looking rocks, by the way. A coat of lacquer and they will make excellent paper weights.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 18, 2022)

my grandma once had a rock on which she wrote "turn me over"
then on the other side ...."AAH that is better"


----------



## Victor (Mar 6, 2022)

So hunk are you gonna sit there all day?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm really stoned.


----------



## Victor (Mar 9, 2022)

The philosopher Leibniz allegedly wrote that if a rock was rolling downhill, it would say it was free will.
He also invented calculus with Newton.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hubby and I used to bring home interesting rocks from every trip we took, we'd put them in the flower beds.


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 11, 2022)

Slightly off topic, A book I read was rather interesting.

The Nature of things - The secret life of inanimate objects.
Lyall Watson 1992
... biologist Lyall Watson published a collection of accounts of the influence over time and distance on human affairs of inanimate objects such as _rocks_, ...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 11, 2022)

A talking rock conjures the image of a cynic or a stoic. 

sto·ic| ˈstōik | noun  a person who can endure pain or hardship without showing their feelings or complaining. 

Noun1 a person who believes that people are motivated purely by self-interest rather than acting for honorable or unselfish reasons: some cynics thought that the controversy was all a publicity stunt. • a person who questions whether something will happen or whether it is worthwhile:


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2022)

The bigger they are, the more pieces they break up into.


----------

